
How to Save Newspapers (Or, Why the NYT Should Acquire Twitter) - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/haque/2009/04/twitter_1.html
======
trickjarrett
"Society can't exist without newspapers" - Really? It looks like we're happily
heading down that path.

~~~
quoderat
Indeed. Society will probably be better off without newspapers, as they
currently mostly just reinforce what those with enough power to get something
published want you to read.

And good riddance to that.

